# Ran our first half marathon!



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

One year ago in August of 2010 I weiged 240lbs and couldn't have run a mile to save my life.

This morning, I weighed 139lbs and ran my first half marathon in 2:20. My beautiful sister in law and training partner ran her first half today too after losing around 45lbs (also through Atkins). We finished in exactly the middle out of the 2029 half marathoners who ran today and I was so proud of us! We are already signed up for another half in March. I loved the whole experience. We weren't the fastest but w ran continuously and we finished.

I cried like a baby crossing that finish line... I cannot believe how far we have come! Just had to share... If I can do it, anyone can!!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

WAY TO GO, ATHLETE!!!! :sing:


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

charisma said:


> One year ago in August of 2010 I weiged 240lbs and couldn't have run a mile to save my life.
> 
> This morning, I weighed 139lbs and ran my first half marathon in 2:20. My beautiful sister in law and training partner ran her first half today too after losing around 45lbs (also through Atkins). We finished in exactly the middle out of the 2029 half marathoners who ran today and I was so proud of us! We are already signed up for another half in March. I loved the whole experience. We weren't the fastest but w ran continuously and we finished.
> 
> I cried like a baby crossing that finish line... I cannot believe how far we have come! Just had to share... If I can do it, anyone can!!


Woo Hoo! That is wonderful! Congratulations!

Cindyc.


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

Here I am in August 2010 at my heaviest:








(standing behind my brother)










And then today, at the finish. My sister-in-law is the pretty redhead


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> WAY TO GO, ATHLETE!!!! :sing:


I second that! :rock: I am so, so proud of you! Either accomplishment alone, losing weight or running, would be amazing. You have completely changed your life. I'm glad you're going to keep running.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations! What an accomplishment!!


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks y'all... It was nice to share!! I am definitely going to keep running


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

Congrats! What an inspiration.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Good job!!!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW! what an inspiration! congrats on the 1/2 marathon! Pam


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

We hardly ever get to see before and after pictures so that was great. Thanks for sharing.


----------

